# eine datei ueber sichere verbindung von pc1 an pc2 senden

## pieter_parker

mein upload betraegt 10 mbit, das sind ~1,2 mb/s

habe eine 10 gig datei die ich versenden moechte

es soll ueber eine sichere verbindung geschenen und es soll moeglich sein die datei zu resumen falls der transfer abbrechen sollte

konqueror ftp:// -> freund ftp server = sehr schell (~1,2mb/s), unverschluesselt, resume funktioniert

konqueror sftp:// -> freund sftp server = sehr langsam (~150 kb/s) verschuesselt, resume funktioniert

konqueror fish:// -> freund ssh zugang = sehr langsam (~150 kb/s) verschluesselt, resume funktioniert nicht

unsere beiden rechner haben mehr als genug cpu leistung (intel dual core), daran kann es also nicht liegen

ich koennte hergehen und die datei in 10x 1 gig dateien splitten, dann die 10 stuecke gleichzeitig hochladen und ich haette meine 1,2 mb/s upload - das ist aber nicht das ziel, es soll nicht immer gesplittet und auf dem anderen pc wieder zusammen gefuegt werden

wie ist es moeglich schnell, verschluesselt und mit resume eine datei zuversenden ?

----------

## 69719

Herstellen einer OpenVPN Verbindung, dann kannste mittels NFS ein Share mounten und mittels Konqueror einfach kopieren. Damit ist jede Verbindung zu diesem Rechner verschlüsselt, egal welches Protokoll. Oder du sicherst deinen FTP Server mit SSL ab. fish:// und sftp:// ist das selbe, es baut auf SSH auf. ftp:// kann zusätzlich mit SSL konfiguriert werden.

----------

## py-ro

Alternativ wäre da dann noch ftps:// das auf SSL mit FTP basiert.

Vollständighalber sei erwähnt das sftp:// nix mit FTP an sich zutun hat, hier könnte es allerdings drastich helfen die Kompression zu deaktivieren.

Py

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, ob's evtl. Konqueror der Flaschenhals ist und es von der Kommandozeile aus schneller geht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn beides Unix Maschinen sind, kannst du es auch gleich mit scp testen.

Ob da das resumen geht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke schon.

Tobi

----------

## 69719

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn beides Unix Maschinen sind, kannst du es auch gleich mit scp testen.
> 
> Ob da das resumen geht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke schon.
> 
> Tobi

 

SCP an sich nicht, aber mittels rsync schon.

```

rsync -partial -progress -rsh=ssh user@host:remote_file local_file

```

----------

## think4urs11

und als ganz andere Alternative seien noch socat+OpenSSL bzw. direkt cryptcat erwähnt

----------

## Anarcho

Oder Apache/Lighttp mit SSL und HTTP AUTH.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Oder Apache/Lighttp mit SSL und HTTP AUTH.

 

meinst du WebDAV/SSL oder etwas eigenes?

----------

## pieter_parker

habs mit einem ssl indianer und phpupload script getestet, tut, voller upload und verschluesselt

aber ich glaube so geht kein resume ?

ich will versenden, und nicht von das von mir herrunter geladen wird

----------

## 3PO

Nun, wenn es nur darum geht, ab und zu mal eine große Datei zu versenden, dann würde ich einfach nur die Datei selber verschlüsseln, denn alle anderen Lösungen wie z.B. SFTP, SSH oder auch VPN sind nunmal langsamer als "offene" Leitungen, da ja bei jedem Datenpaket auch noch der Schlüssel mitgeschickt wird.

----------

## manuels

 *3PO wrote:*   

> denn alle anderen Lösungen wie z.B. SFTP, SSH oder auch VPN sind nunmal langsamer als "offene" Leitungen, da ja bei jedem Datenpaket auch noch der Schlüssel mitgeschickt wird.

 Ich weiss nicht wie die Protokolle im Detail aufgebaut sind, aber ich denke nicht, dass jedem Paket untschiedlich verschlüsselt werden.

Normalerweise nutzt man einen Schlüssel pro Session.

----------

## 69719

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   denn alle anderen Lösungen wie z.B. SFTP, SSH oder auch VPN sind nunmal langsamer als "offene" Leitungen, da ja bei jedem Datenpaket auch noch der Schlüssel mitgeschickt wird. Ich weiss nicht wie die Protokolle im Detail aufgebaut sind, aber ich denke nicht, dass jedem Paket untschiedlich verschlüsselt werden.
> 
> Normalerweise nutzt man einen Schlüssel pro Session.

 

Jepp, die Daten werden nicht mehr, sie werden nur nicht leserlich.

----------

## pieter_parker

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Nun, wenn es nur darum geht, ab und zu mal eine große Datei zu versenden, dann würde ich einfach nur die Datei selber verschlüsseln, denn alle anderen Lösungen wie z.B. SFTP, SSH oder auch VPN sind nunmal langsamer als "offene" Leitungen, da ja bei jedem Datenpaket auch noch der Schlüssel mitgeschickt wird.

 

naja, wenn es eine 10gig datei ist die verschluesselt werden soll, bedeutet das bei mir 10gig lesen...10gig neu und verschluesselt schreiben

und beim empfaenger das ganze nochmal rueckwaerts

nein.. es soll ueber eine verschluesselte verbindung verschickt werden

----------

## think4urs11

 *3PO wrote:*   

> ...da ja bei jedem Datenpaket auch noch der Schlüssel mitgeschickt wird.

 

Selbst bei einer symetrischen Verschlüsselung ist das so schlicht falsch. Der Schlüssel muß exakt einmal ausgetauscht werden.

Je nach Protokoll wird ggf. jeder weitere Schlüssel basierend auf dem ersten erzeugt oder aber nach einer gewissen Zeit/Menge ein neuer Schlüssel (verschlüsselt  mit dem alten) übertragen und dann mit dem neuen weitergemacht. Die dadurch entstehende zusätzliche Datenmenge ist zu vernachlässigen.

Kann es sein das $Kumpel mit Windows arbeitet? Dann hilft ggf. der Wechsel zu einer anderen SSH-Implementierung.

----------

## pieter_parker

ausser theorie, haben wir in den letzten tagen noch nichts weiter getestet

haette nicht gedacht das das eine rolle spielen koennte, aber ja $kumpel1 hat ein windows laufen

zu $kumepl2 zu dem ich per fish:// ueber den konqueror in seine ssh freigabe verbinde, komme ich auch nur auf ~150..200 kb/s obwohl mein upload und sein download ~1,2 mb/s locker machen

bei $kumpel3 lief der ssl indianer (linux) zu dem ich mit ~1,2 mb/s hochladen konnte

----------

## think4urs11

Wie sieht denn das ganze aus wenn du nicht Konqi nimmst sondern die Befehlszeile?

Wie ist die Geschwindigkeit bei SCP statt SFTP?

Wie sieht die Geschwindigkeit in Gegenrichtung (du->Kumpel, also Upload ggü. du<-Kumpel, also Download) aus?

Was spricht man in Latenzkreisen, d.h. wieviele ms bei ping?

mehr Fragen bei entsprechend (un)passenden Antworten  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

also ... ich/wir haben noch mal etwas rumgetestet

ich haette schon viel frueher noch andere clients ausser den konqueror probieren sollen

drecks programm das ist

per scp, per rysnc mit ssh, per windows vmware mit flashfxp ... ueberall komme ich auf werte knapp ueber 1mb/s was fast 100% meines uploads entspricht

frage mich nur was der konqueror da fuer einen mist macht das der speed soo schlecht ist

----------

## firefly

konqueror ist vermutlich nicht selbst schuld, da dieser nur ein kio plugin verwendet. Ich denke das liegt eher am kio-plugin

----------

## schachti

Das war der Grund für meine Nachfrage in Beitrag #4...

----------

